# Help            Whizzer Sportsman



## mikecuda (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm building from the ground up a Whizzer Sportsman.   What type and source to buy the headset for the headtube.  I'm using the Whizzer Sportsman fork assembly.  THX


----------



## kunzog (Mar 22, 2022)

I am looking for a Raleigh Wisp, a small 16 inch wheel bicycle if anyone has one to sell. Parts or complete.


----------



## whizzerbug (Mar 22, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> I'm building from the ground up a Whizzer Sportsman.   What type and source to buy the headset for the headtube.  I'm using the Whizzer Sportsman fork assembly.  THX
> 
> View attachment 1593544





mikecuda said:


> I'm building from the ground up a Whizzer Sportsman.   What type and source to buy the headset for the headtube.  I'm using the Whizzer Sportsman fork assembly.  THX
> 
> View attachment 1593544



schwinn phantom non locking set


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 22, 2022)

whizzerbug said:


> schwinn phantom non locking set



Roger that!   Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Risk Man (Mar 31, 2022)

mikecuda said:


> I'm building from the ground up a Whizzer Sportsman.   What type and source to buy the headset for the headtube.  I'm using the Whizzer Sportsman fork assembly.  THX
> 
> View attachment 1593544



Good luck on the build. It appears from the picture you are holding a 1999-2003 WC1 engine? If so and it has not been upgraded to the NE5 specs you might want to reconsider investing in a great build with that motor.  The stock WC1 engine is well know for its short life span. (I may be wrong so an apology in advance) Just a suggesting to consider.


----------



## mikecuda (Mar 31, 2022)

Risk Man said:


> Good luck on the build. It appears from the picture you are holding a 1999-2003 WC1 engine? If so and it has not been upgraded to the NE5 specs you might want to reconsider investing in a great build with that motor.  The stock WC1 engine is well know for its short life span. (I may be wrong so an apology in advance) Just a suggesting to consider.



Old photo.   I sent it back to the seller.   I might install a 4 stroke in the hole.


----------

